# Re: Drobo



## happycranker (Aug 26, 2009)

*Drobo*

Does anyone use the Drobo for backing up there files, or is NAS the way to go. I have a problem with my Lacie desktop drive and I think it is time to go down another route, but unsure which is the best option?


----------



## Brad Snyder (Aug 26, 2009)

There're a bunch of Drobo threads here, but the search seems just a bit touchy. Get back to the top of the Forum by clicking Lightroom Forums in the folder breadcrumb trail just above the thread. Then enter Drobo in the search box at the top of the forum. Search results seem to differ depending where you're currently located in the forum tree. 

If that doesn't get you to the right spot, holler....


----------



## Andrew Hayton (Aug 26, 2009)

I use a Drobo and think it is quite a good product but is in its early stages still. There are a few gltches people are having with it and you still need to back it up if you are using it as a primary hard drive. I use mine as a primary drive and secondary back up drive. I use it to store all my images as a primary drive and backup them to another hard drive. I then use it as a secondary backup drive to my system clone files. 

The good thing about the drobo is the ability to add any drives together unlike a normal raid.


----------



## happycranker (Aug 27, 2009)

Okay thanks Brad and Andrew, I have checked through some old threads and as I use the Lacie (firewire) as my main picture storage now, I hope that the Drobo will replace this with no problem and give me the added benefit of another backup. Then I can just copy my old drive onto the Drobo and point LR at the new drive, I just hope the Lacie will survive long enough to complete the task!


----------



## Andrew Hayton (Aug 27, 2009)

Don't rely on the drobo as the only source for your files. You will still need to back it up too.


----------



## happycranker (Sep 3, 2009)

Well what a saga, because I have XP it cannot go above 2TB, so that is very limiting. Plus I found out from the dealer not to upgrade the firmware until a bug is sorted once you have formatted the drives. Because I cannot go above 2TB I will not be able to expand in the future at this current Drobo firmware release. I guess I will have to bite the built and go to Vista 64 bit or the new Windows 7, but then I am not sure if all my current drivers and software will work!


----------



## Andrew Hayton (Sep 3, 2009)

You can go above 2tb but only format the drobo as 2TB and then add more space as necessary and it will show up as another 2TB drive etc all the way up to 8 separate drives.


----------

